# Long Term Let Estepona/San Pedro



## BALE (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey, I am new to this forum but wanted to introduce myself and also to ask about long term lets we aren't having to much luck with our search here. 

So we have two young daughters and we have moved from UK to Spain. 

All very exciting and we are currently staying in an apartment in Estepona but we have to move 4th September. 

Speaking to pretty much most of the estate agents in Estepona and we are yet to find something that suits us. 

I was wondering if anyone could help us? 

We are looking for a long term let, unfurnished (preferably) between Estepona and San Pedro. 

We need 3 bedrooms, pool, near to the sea etc etc. 

We like nice modern places and our budget is very realistic for the area. 

Does anyone know of anyone leaving somewhere nice, or any help/tips and advice? 

We are fully aware that its the holiday let season, we are here for that reason, because we have had a holiday before we find somewhere to live, but there is still a lot about. 

We would like perhaps an urbinisation between Estepona and San Pedro with a good community. I speak english only but learning Spanish fast, my other half speaks both english and spanish as she is half spanish. 

Anyways - any help and advice would be much appreciated. 

Thanks 

BALE.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

BALE said:


> Hey, I am new to this forum but wanted to introduce myself and also to ask about long term lets we aren't having to much luck with our search here.
> 
> So we have two young daughters and we have moved from UK to Spain.
> 
> ...



Hi and welcome

Assume you've looked at all the ads online like idealista kyero, fotocasa, segunda mano - may be more if you look for the relevant section in the FAQ thread at the top of the page?

Also ads in all the local papers?

Driven round and noted down phone numbers on any possible properties with To Rent signs outside?

There are some Facebook buy & sell pages,too - maybe come under Marbella pages.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I live in that area and there are very many properties to let. Expect to pay around 600€ upwards for a piso or adosado with communal pool and 1500€ upwards for a house/villa with pool plus utilities.
This isn't a good time to look, really, as landlords can get as much as 3000€ a week during the summer season.
The best thing to do is drive round and note all the se aquila boards.


----------

